# Does this sound right?



## xDeex (Jul 12, 2009)

So I was changed from my normal insulin to Lantus at night, and Novorapid with each meal and snack.

I am having to take sometimes 60 novorapid with my meals in order to bring my bloods back down within 2 hours of my meal.

Sound right?

I am still trying my best to get the hang if thios blummin carb counting though!

Dee xxx 

P.S I'm 27 weeks 3 days preg now xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey good luck with everything Dee, the amount of insulin varies for us all so I don't think you can compare amounts too much, so long as you're testing and keeping your numbers good then thats great. I have a friend who is pregnant and injecting and boy is she trying to keep those numbers tight.

Good luck

Rossi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck with those numbers !! As Ross has just said it does very from person on the amount of Insulin we all take .


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Dee
I don't know what your blood sugars are like but i'd say if it seems to be working from the levels that your seeing then it's right for you. If your worried your taking too much then I'd be on the phone to the dsn and tell them what your levels are doing etc and see what they say. I'm lucky at the minute i'm still in the first trimester so my insulin needs haven't increased just yet although am having terrible all day sickness. hope you get it sorted out soon xx


----------

